# BC SPCA Proposes Ban on Blue-Ringed Octopus



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

The British Columbia SPCA is advising the BC Ministry of the Environment (BC MOE) to ban many new exotic animals in the Province of British Columbia. The ban includes keeping, breeding, and selling exotic animals. The proposal specifically mentions the Blue-Ringed Octopus, as well as other venomous animals, which could also include Lionfishes, Stonefishes, etc.

While the proposed ban mostly includes reptiles such as Boas, Pythons, Monitors, Tortoises, and Turtles, the aquarium hobby will be effected as well.

To find out more about the proposed exotics ban in BC, and to show your opposition to this ban, please visit:

Canadian Aquarium and Terrarium Animal Legislation (CATAL)

Thank you for your support!


----------

